# Can you learn to enjoy or deal with swallowing or not?



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Just trying to keep my expectations in check!...I now it is a journey and that it may happen in the future, but is a big dream of mine feeling that my wife wants / loves me so much that she learns to do it because she understands what it does for us....in the same way I eat her out and swallow all her juices, it would be huge turn on for me seeing her to do this to me...today, she let me finish in her mouth but let it all out on the side and doesn't really keep going after, so it is enjoyable but is not the dream BJ or the best possible feeling that a BJ has the potential to give you...I have not made any comments about it and been really appreciative of her and whe she does for me / us...just a question to women here about going through this journey and endening up giving their husbands things they thought they would never do.....comments?

Is it possible for a woman to get used to swallowing?, or doint it from time to time as special thing?....the same with deep trowing....is it possible to achieve it?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

From straight experience... First.. every man tastes different.., TRUE, and sometimes, well, sorry boys but it can be down right toxic! Then there is the fact that consistency and temperature do not lend themselves to making it a delicacy. In short... no, you don't get used it, though depending on the woman, you might take it for him like you would the nastiest of cold meds... hold your nose and hope it doesn't come back up. Now that said... is that REALLY what you want from her? Have you tasted or swallowed yourself? Just asking... wondering if you are aware of what you are really expecting from her


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't agree more with the "more for his benefit than for mine" there. I think I would have to ask a woman if she was nuts should she tell me looked forward to the swallow LOL. I think a man should consider himself a lucky dog if he as far as the mouth to begin with. And I can't DT either... but I have never gotten any complaints for what is possible....


Star said:


> I will sometimes swallow but not every time, it's an aquired taste (think bleachy snot and you have an idea of what it's like) so when I do swallow it is more for his benefit than for mine as I know it's a turn on for him so I purely do it for his pleasure.
> 
> I can't DT, my gag reflex is too strong and that could get nasty (and not in a good way)


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

Vaginas usually don't smell great, but it turns me on anyway.
I thought it would be the same for semen.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

woodstock said:


> From straight experience... First.. every man tastes different.., TRUE, and sometimes, well, sorry boys but it can be down right toxic! Then there is the fact that consistency and temperature do not lend themselves to making it a delicacy. In short... no, you don't get used it, though depending on the woman, you might take it for him like you would the nastiest of cold meds... hold your nose and hope it doesn't come back up. Now that said... is that REALLY what you want from her? Have you tasted or swallowed yourself? Just asking... wondering if you are aware of what you are really expecting from her


Yes, I have and tastes sweet as i eat a lot of fruit and don't have junk food. What can I say...my SD is pretty out there....and I don't find it so repulsive, I mean the texture plus is mine...and I love myself....


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

A little scary... LOL and I have NEVER heard anyone use the word "sweet" to describe the male juices... Are you sure we are talking about the same thing here? LMAO



marcopoly69 said:


> Yes, I have and tastes sweet as i eat a lot of fruit and don't have junk food. What can I say...my SD is pretty out there....and I don't find it so repulsive, I mean the texture plus is mine...and I love myself....


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Star said:


> I will sometimes swallow but not every time, it's an aquired taste (think bleachy snot and you have an idea of what it's like) so when I do swallow it is more for his benefit than for mine as I know it's a turn on for him so I purely do it for his pleasure.
> 
> I can't DT, my gag reflex is too strong and that could get nasty (and not in a good way)


Thanks for your comments, they help coming from you as I know you love your hubby pretty much....I just want to know what to expect from the things that turns me on....


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Speaking personally... the act of giving does nothing for me, it is about what that giving does for him that sets me a flame. And BTW.... just so ya know, unless you have just stepped our of the shower, the odors of your area don't exactly resemble a field of wildflowers either LOL



bluesky said:


> Vaginas usually don't smell great, but it turns me on anyway.
> I thought it would be the same for semen.


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

woodstock said:


> Can't agree more with the "more for his benefit than for mine" there. I think I would have to ask a woman if she was nuts should she tell me looked forward to the swallow LOL. I think a man should consider himself a lucky dog if he as far as the mouth to begin with. And I can't DT either... but I have never gotten any complaints for what is possible....


Lucky, or just has high standards. 

It's funny, ALL OF the queens I know love the taste and consistency. Perhaps they've just had more experience?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

is such a big deal for a person (woman or man) that really enjoys oral pleasure (either giving it or and receiving it) to be able to have a way to train the one giving you the oral, so when they do it, really becomes the ultimate pleasure.....I mean you enjoy it from the very start, during is mind blowing, and the end is heavenly....I mean after something like this, you just can't stop smiling and trying to show your partner how much you love them and want to make them happy as well....but it is difficult when it is something so personal and well, suggestions may sound like critisisms and telling her what to do during, may not be well received either.....after a while, of having ok bjs, you start dreaming for better?...is it wrong?, how to talk about it, how to inspire your wife....


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe male/female tastebuds differ as much as everything else LOL Don't know how else to figure that one HAHA



IanIronwood said:


> Lucky, or just has high standards.
> 
> It's funny, ALL OF the queens I know love the taste and consistency. Perhaps they've just had more experience?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

woodstock said:


> A little scary... LOL and I have NEVER heard anyone use the word "sweet" to describe the male juices... Are you sure we are talking about the same thing here? LMAO


ya!....I have tried twice and it is sweet -no kidding....I dont find it repulsive, but again i am very confortable with my sexuality....


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

now I am completely convinced that there are differences between male/female tastebuds LOL SWEET? Ya, still can figure that... nope never came into the realm of my description of the stuff HAHA



marcopoly69 said:


> ya!....I have tried twice and it is sweet -no kidding....I dont find it repulsive, but again i am very confortable with my sexuality....


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, so much for spontaneous LMAO


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Having been a surfer in my day... same goes for her wetsuit kid, just in case the position was ever reversed there HAHA and as for her, well I think that may have something to do with what it does TO you. Women can get off on making the man moan as much as men get off when we moan (I may get shot for this, but since we know how you like, well... The oscar goes too......."input your own SO here" HAHA)


married&lovingit said:


> True, cleanliness is important! - though she goes wild when I get back from surfing and haven't rinsed the salt off my body yet - I don't tell her I pee in my wetsuit (just to gross YOU out :rofl
> 
> But speaking from my own experience, nothing gets my wife 'wetter' than going down on me ('cept maybe for me going down on her - LOL)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Pandakiss said:


> if he eats a lot of fruit, has vuritually no coffee, and dosent smoke or drink, and cut red meets out of his diet, takes vitamins, drinks a lot of water and tea's, and cuts eggs out....
> 
> and is blessed by genitics...then it can be "sweet". if you want your sweeties to taste better, have him eat pineapple, or drink really good pineapple juice, and cut back on coffee about 1 or 2 days before.
> 
> ...


A lot of men would probably adopt this diet permenantly if they thought it would help seal the deal!!!

"Look honey - drinking my pineapple juice!!!"


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> A lot of men would probably adopt this diet permenantly if they thought it would help seal the deal!!!
> 
> "Look honey - drinking my pineapple juice!!!"


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

At Denny's....

"No, no coffee - just water. Hoping for a blow job later this week...thanks!"


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> At Denny's....
> 
> "No, no coffee - just water. Hoping for a blow job later this week...thanks!"


:smthumbup:


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Drinks my juice, eats my fruit... Coffee is crack, too hard to avoid but I try...
But you know what no complaints... Yet no compliments either... 
Read meats... Hmm ask a guy what do you want? A steak or a bj...
Tough choice...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

WadeWilson said:


> ...no complaints... Yet no compliments either...


Was kind of thinking that too.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess, the dream would be for the woman to enjoy it but again we are just human being and there are things that we just don't think we can do ....until we do it....then, decides if you can keep doing it or not...but at least try?...isn't that trying to experience as much as you can in your marriage before you just can't anymore...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I've done it. My husband really needs to eat more pineapple. I don't mind doing it but I don't see myself ever getting to the point where I will love doing it. I will pretend to love to do it because I love him and that's as good as it gets for me.

marco, I don't really like the way you are with your wife to begin with. I don't feel you treat her in a way where she should in anyway feel obligated to like doing that for you but that's just what I've gotten from your threads. You're not a great husband that inspires love and devotion, you're a sexual miscreant who is more concerned with your penis than your wife's heart.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I swallow, but can't say I really like it. Do it because hubby likes it.

I just make sure it's not a direct hit or it sets off my gag reflex.

Has kind of a weird taste...can't put my finger on it.

But I didn't swallow for a while, have to work yourself up to it.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Marco - piece of advice.

Give your wife a break or divorce her and marry a porn star - then you won't have a problem getting ANYTHING and EVERYTHING you want...just a thought.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

NG,

I take it as an victory... "when you do it right, it seems as if you didn't do anything at all"-Futurama
If I was waiting for compliments, I would go insane...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

WadeWilson said:


> NG,
> 
> I take it as an victory... "when you do it right, it seems as if you didn't do anything at all"-Futurama
> If I was waiting for compliments, I would go insane...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Also - when my wife has just finished me off - I can't imagine saying "So honey - how'd it taste?"

I'm usually too busy convulsing to speak...


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Exactly why is it so important for a woman to swallow? Is it that different then going inside during sex? Seriouly, once you get the release why do you care where it ends up? Or is it you mentally get more intense with ejaculating with just knowing she is going to swallow?

Just curious as it seems all men love this. I've done once, maybe twice in my sexual lifetime. And guess I'm nieve...didn't realize men 'swallowed'. Maybe it's because once I go that way...I have to pull him away as it's waaaay too intense for him to keep going while I'm pulsating.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> what would you like...the thumbs up after, or a hug...high five.
> 
> do you want the exact words of you taste great..??


Less filling, taste great...
Haa!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

emotionalwreck said:


> Exactly why is it so important for a woman to swallow? Is it that different then going inside during sex? Seriouly, once you get the release why do you care where it ends up? Or is it you mentally get more intense with ejaculating with just knowing she is going to swallow?
> 
> Just curious as it seems all men love this. I've done once, maybe twice in my sexual lifetime. And guess I'm nieve...didn't realize men 'swallowed'. Maybe it's because once I go that way...I have to pull him away as it's waaaay too intense for him to keep going while I'm pulsating.


Yes - it is a "different" sensation than intercourse. 

And it is a psychological thing as well. Some guys will say it as a way of showing "acceptance" - that your woman loves all of you. Or simply that your woman is willing to go above and beyond.

Assuming that your woman intends to finish you, swallowing is better than having her finish you with her hands.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Yes - it is a "different" sensation than intercourse.
> 
> And it is a psychological thing as well. Some guys will say it as a way of showing "acceptance" - that your woman loves all of you. Or simply that your woman is willing to go above and beyond.
> 
> Assuming that your woman intends to finish you, swallowing is better than having her finish you with her hands.


And you don't have to bust out the Dyson for cleanup afterwards. Luv ya NG!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> And you don't have to bust out the Dyson for cleanup afterwards. Luv ya NG!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


:smthumbup:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

He should probably use a wet-vac for that, no?

heh


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Trenton said:


> He should probably use a wet-vac for that, no?
> 
> heh


I am sure Dyson has an attachment for that. NG, can you confirm? Does your purple beauty have that option?


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> And it is a psychological thing as well. Some guys will say it as a way of showing "acceptance" - that your woman loves all of you. Or simply that your woman is willing to go above and beyond.
> 
> Assuming that your woman intends to finish you, swallowing is better than having her finish you with her hands.



I always swallow, not bad. . When H is intense I turn it up that much more. I love to watch, and feel his body shake uncontrollably. He is my porn.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I have definitely swallowed because like 4sure, his reaction is my porn (just wish I could get that hot BEFORE he does, not always guaranteed to get him back for enjoyment after LOL Remember.... ladies first


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> I am sure Dyson has an attachment for that. NG, can you confirm? Does your purple beauty have that option?


No - but we recently (we being my wife) bought a Hoover Steam Vac - so I think we're covered...


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread cracks me up. You guys are a hoot! I'm going to try swallowing, never have. I'm hoping it doesn't scare me away forever!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Unless he REALLY deserves it, OR his reaction will really get YOU rockin... don't go there!!! NOT worth it otherwise HAHA And ya, it's likely to scare anyone away LMAO I just don't claim sanity or rationality so it's ok that I am a repeat offender



LonelyNLost said:


> This thread cracks me up. You guys are a hoot! I'm going to try swallowing, never have. I'm hoping it doesn't scare me away forever!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LonelyNLost said:


> This thread cracks me up. You guys are a hoot! I'm going to try swallowing, never have. I'm hoping it doesn't scare me away forever!


I just like helping people!

:smthumbup:

And making inappropriate comments to strangers on the internet!



The shower thing might be a good starting point though...


----------



## DragonPoet (Feb 22, 2011)

You know, I do enjoy the mouth hug as well and I have an over active sex drive, so I have begged and pleaded for her to give me amazing head and to swallow it. But her gag reflex is bad and she hates the taste. Her and I were surfing through the Adam and Eve sex toy website the other night and they do offer what I think is called the "Couples Oral Play Kit". It offer's flavored lube, the off-brand pop rocks, and a throat spray that is "numbs" the gag reflex. Wether it actually works like the reviews and description says is a different story. She did show some interest in it so I ordered it without her knowing. This might be something you want to try.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Something tells me that sex fun should not have to include the numbing of the throat... There are many a way to add mouth to stick... and many alternatives to that great delicacy of man goop... With all the toys out there I am sure you all can find something that is easily agreeable to both of you.... True, I have at times been surprised by what I liked, but until I get a complaint... I ain't numbing my throat just to shove something down it....


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, this thread is funny. Was (excuse my Internet) lolling all the way through. 

I'm lucky I guess. Never found myself to taste bad (salty most of the time, once in a blue moon a bit bitter) and my gf actually enjoys bitter lemon, so do the math 
Except for the first time she gave me a bj (and swallowed), was the only time she said it was bitter. I won't say it's her favorite (only thing that isn't too great about it is the aftertaste, have to agree) but she enjoys swallowing and does it 90% of the time.

Guess the classic door in the face technique worked 

P.S. She is learning how to DT, getting better at it. However I don't ask her to do it. Tend to try everything myself nowadays before I ask and while it seems easy for me, she is a short woman. If she wants to do it, yay, if not, does not matter. Has worked for me so far  And I only tried it on a dildo, you pervs 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

DragonPoet said:


> It offer's flavored lube, the off-brand pop rocks, and a throat spray that is "numbs" the gag reflex. Wether it actually works like the reviews and description says is a different story. She did show some interest in it so I ordered it without her knowing. This might be something you want to try.


It works.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Draguna said:


> Guess the classic door in the face technique worked


:scratchhead:

Almost afraid to ask...but still feel like I need to know...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i guess in the name of equality, i will have to turn my head and spit every 3 seconds while giving oral to my wife


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i guess in the name of equality, i will have to turn my head and spit every 3 seconds while giving oral to my wife


:rofl: On that note, well, did have a guy gag to puke on a stray curly that got away while he was playing HAAAAA That's when you know it's time to trim the weeds LMAO


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

What on earth is the "door in the face technique" Draguna?


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

It's one of two persuasion techniques with silly names. First is foot-in-the-door technique. You propose something innocent and now that you have a foot in, you can propose something bigger. The door-in-the-face technique involves you proposing something outrageous or just unacceptable and thus, another (questionable) proposal seems reasonable. You can wiki both. 

SO I was jokingly saying that she was so overwhelmed by the bitterness, that any time afterwards, having my spooge just a little bitter and salty doesn't seem so bad 

So yeah, not as exciting as you might think 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Yes - it is a "different" sensation than intercourse.
> 
> And it is a psychological thing as well. Some guys will say it as a way of showing "acceptance" - that your woman loves all of you. Or simply that your woman is willing to go above and beyond.
> 
> Assuming that your woman intends to finish you, swallowing is better than having her finish you with her hands.


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

4sure said:


> I always swallow, not bad. . When H is intense I turn it up that much more. I love to watch, and feel his body shake uncontrollably. He is my porn.


Somebody gets it.....


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Yes - it is a "different" sensation than intercourse.
> 
> And it is a psychological thing as well. Some guys will say it as a way of showing "acceptance" - that your woman loves all of you. Or simply that your woman is willing to go above and beyond.
> 
> Assuming that your woman intends to finish you, swallowing is better than having her finish you with her hands.


Now - having said that - if it was a choice between NOTHING or simply not finishing in her mouth - I'd take what I could get even without a perfect ending.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Now - having said that - if it was a choice between NOTHING or simply not finishing in her mouth - I'd take what I could get even without a perfect ending.


I understand you view...but, what's the point of growing old together and have trust and love for each other, when there is no willingness to try new things...I mean, in my case, she says that she already swallows a bit, but haven't found the courage to go all in, that is scary at some level, when I asked why? she just can't answer me back but says that she doesn't think she can do it, well, my view is that is you are already swallowing a bit, why one day don't try to go all in and see how you feel. I told her that like everything else in our lives she is always against until she tries it and found it okay.....to all woman here, I AM NOT GOING TO APOLOGIZE FOR THE WAY GOD MADE ME, on the contrary, I rather be, one day, a horny old man than one that need pills to get it up....my wife knows she is lucky, and just last night she experienced two orgasms and the sex positions I do to her, only those doing yoga and with long enough di..k can do....she enjoys sex, is always super wet and i am a good man...so i am asking her only to try once....I know her and I am sure, like everything else in our sex life, she needs to experience to realize is not a big deal but what it does for me is to give me something so special that just makes me lover more, appreciate her more, and when i see her from far, i think oh my god, thanks for allowing me to have a partner in my life that understand that i only want from her the same i give her......i give her cunnilingus, and annilingus, and when I do it, oh my god the passion and desire is incredible....so....we talked this morning and were able to exchange views and ideas around how to improve her BJ technniques and she was okay, and surprise, surprise, I am not feeling down and we are talking and happy, i have learned enough here to talk to her with love and making sure to let her feel like i understand is a journey so if next time doesn't happen no problem (if i feel something negative, i deal with it without showing it to my wife until leaves my heart...that's the plan)....so at the end of the day is about love and given all yourself to the love of your life and have the same back to you...at least try it? and then make up your mind?....i told her that some woman don't find it a big deal and do it for their husbands and some woman just can't....and i was find with it, as long as she would try it once - whenever she is ready.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Marc - I just wonder if things would change if you pushed less.

I'm lucky in this area. My wife used to be about 50/50 - then went quite a few years using her hands to finish every single time. I never complained. Next thing I know - a few years ago - she now lets me finish in her mouth about 90% of the time.

Maybe its a matter of boundaries and what you find acceptable. At some point you might just have to ask if everything else in the marriage is good enough to offset your frustrations with your sex life.

I have to admit that I've wondered before how I would feel if she ever stopped giving oral altogether.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Marc - I just wonder if things would change if you pushed less.
> 
> I'm lucky in this area. My wife used to be about 50/50 - then went quite a few years using her hands to finish every single time. I never complained. Next thing I know - a few years ago - she now lets me finish in her mouth about 90% of the time.
> 
> ...


I understand the people thinks I come to aggressive but is only my experience with my wife....she is the kind of person that really doesnt think about how to improve our relationship since her parents never gave her the example...i mean, i have read plenty about people like my wife, and she is a great mother...she also has a very good disposition to help people....but for a long very long time, she neglected our relationship....and I guess accepted some how because I had other problems to worry about....it was when finally we were able to think about others things, that I realized i was not happy and i was never going to be unless, i could achieve with my W a level of trust and communication where i could feel close to her......dont know you but when you W doesnt say much at all to you, after a while you just can't leave like that anymore.....so what I am doing is working in my marriage,,,,and she is letting herself go and i feel her sexuality coming out...so in my experience of knowing my wife for 22 years, she won't do a thing unless, i push her somehow....she has done a couple of things for us that i was not expecting and that brought a lot of joy into our sex life, but i think one need to keep communicating about everything, and one should feel confortable enough to do it...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I accually understand Marco on these things, my husband is a quiet man, I often wish he was more expressive. If I did not come on as aggressively as I do NOW, our sex life would still be one, maybe 2 positions, quiet, vanilla. 

Sometimes the more creative/ enthusiastic partner has to push some limits/ boundaries, be a little adventerous. To not show your passion when you are feeling it - at least for ME personally, would lead to resentment. Marco gets this, I believe. So long as she is receptive, and willing to indulge him, why should he stop? They have come a loooonnnggggg way in a year! 

Me & my husband have come a long way too -because of how I didn't give up on him. I just ordered a book on S & M for beginners. He told me I can hand cuff him. Who'd ever thought -considering the way we used to be!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I accually understand Marco on these things, my husband is a quiet man, I often wish he was more expressive. If I did not come on as aggressively as I do NOW, our sex life would still be one, maybe 2 positions, quiet, vanilla.
> 
> Sometimes the more creative/ enthusiastic partner has to push some limits/ boundaries, be a little adventerous. To not show your passion when you are feeling it - at least for ME personally, would lead to resentment. Marco gets this, I believe. So long as she is receptive, and willing to indulge him, why should he stop? They have come a loooonnnggggg way in a year!
> 
> Me & my husband have come a long way too -because of how I didn't give up on him. I just ordered a book on S & M for beginners. He told me I can hand cuff him. Who'd ever thought -considering the way we used to be!


And I'm not trying to say that Marco is wrong or anything. I know he catches a lot of flack from some women for being too aggressive. That's not really where I'm coming from. Although in some cases - you take some pressure off - and you might get different results.

But SA - imagine if your husband had pushed back more and wouldn't agree to much more than "plain vanilla." I'm sure you would agree that's his right - yes? But then you would have rights too and might need to re-examine the entire relationship.

And at some point, Marc's wife may even conclude that the pressure she feels in the bedroom outweigh's the good things outside of it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> But SA - imagine if your husband had pushed back more and wouldn't agree to much more than "plain vanilla." I'm sure you would agree that's his right - yes? But then you would have rights too and might need to re-examine the entire relationship.


 It might be his Right -yes. If he had no intention of growing, learning & exploring with me - after all these very vanilla years - if he wanted to push this cougar back in the cage well, I would have turned & bit him & found someone else to play with. It is not something I feel I (personally) could have put down.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> - if he wanted to push this cougar back in the cage well, I would have turned & bit him & found someone else to play with. It is not something I feel I (personally) could have put down.


Exactly!

But its not about right or wrong - deviant or normal - above/below or average - its about compatibility and how much you value certain things. 

If the money's good - you agree on parenting issues - enjoy certain hobbies together - then you might choose to just live with vanilla sex. If not, then you risk ending up with a partner that you have GREAT sex with - but you can't agree on money or how to handle children and you struggle finding common interests outside of the bedroom.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Marco
Maybe your wife gets a mental picture of what the cum looks like, and it turns her off to swallow. Right before you blow she should relax her throat, if she tenses up that is when she will gag. Erase the mental picture, clear the mind. She could watch you receiving pleasure that she is providing to you. Taste buds are on the front of the tongue. If she sticks it in the back of throat when you cum she won't taste it much. She will feel a warm sensation. When the cum is in the mouth yeah she will gag, and the texture will make her gag, and spit.

Sorry if this is to much info. but then consider the subject


----------



## AltoSax4ever (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, talk about an open thread with everything on the table!!! 17 years of marriage and I can't even get one! I have done it to her, and have asked, but to no avail!!! Swallow or not to swallow is not even a question, the act of it is a flat out no...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> But its not about right or wrong - deviant or normal - above/below or average - its about compatibility and how much you value certain things.
> 
> If the money's good - you agree on parenting issues - enjoy certain hobbies together - then you might choose to just live with vanilla sex. If not, then you risk ending up with a partner that you have GREAT sex with - but you can't agree on money or how to handle children and you struggle finding common interests outside of the bedroom.


Let's just say I am VERY thankful I do not have to make any of these very difficult decisions, and I sympathize with anyone in that position of an unsatisfactory sex life at home. As truly, the grass is not always greener. 

Me & mine are compatable in just about every way possible outside of the bedroom. It it true, Like Marco, I may want "a little more" out of him sometimes IN the bedroom, but at least he gives me alot of sex (again like Marco's wife-but not quite that much!). This does the heart merry !  

If I had to compare - Alot of vanilla with a highly affectionate attentive husband - I would gladly take THIS over a horn dog erotic husband who was a workaholic, lacked affection & needed his cave daily. 

We always have to weigh the good & the bad, don't we, and find peace with it.

Getting back to the subject, my husband has no care whatsoever whether I swallow. He is just happy I want to finish in my mouth. But IF it was something he really wanted, I would very much want to do that for him.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Getting back to the subject, my husband has no care whatsoever whether I swallow. He is just happy I want to finish in my mouth. But IF it was something he really wanted, I would very much want to do that for him.


I have to admit that I've also never distinguished between spit or swallow. I mean, its not the most complimentary feeling if she darts off to the bathroom and I hear her gargling Listerine, but at that point, I'm in my HAPPY place and VERY thankful.


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a long way from getting my wife to swallow. I'm a long way from getting her to let me finish in her mouth. I'm a long way from getting to finish a BJ one way or the other. I still have to work pretty hard to get oral sex PERIOD, and then it is very rare and only lasts for about two minutes and she is tired (our massages usually go the same way - me doing the massaging for about thirty minutes and she doing me for about two minutes).

She doesn't like to do it. I have good hygiene habits. I'm not sure what the problems is. She gives excuses like:

1. It hurts her jaw for her mouth to be opened that much for that long. In case you are wondering, I'm maybe a little above average, but not much. I'm normal in size.

2. It hurts her knees. She is slim and doesn't have knee problems. I recommend she find a position that makes herself comfortable.

3. It hurts her back.

4. She is self-concious.

5. She is afraid that she isn't very good at.

My wife LOOOOOOOVVVEEESS to receive oral sex more than anything. It is her most reliable way to achieve orgasm. I always give it to her because I know how much she likes it and I want to please her. She said that I could stop giving her oral sex because she said it wasn't right that she receives it every time but then almost never gives it to me. She was willing to give up something that she loves so mush and something that brings her so much pleasure and is pivotal to our sex life so that she wouldn't have to feel guilty about not giving me oral sex. I told her that would reducing our sex life down to the lowest common denominator.

I don't get this. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike188 said:


> I'm a long way from getting my wife to swallow. I'm a long way from getting her to let me finish in her mouth. I'm a long way from getting to finish a BJ one way or the other. I still have to work pretty hard to get oral sex PERIOD, and then it is very rare and only lasts for about two minutes and she is tired (our massages usually go the same way - me doing the massaging for about thirty minutes and she doing me for about two minutes).
> 
> She doesn't like to do it. I have good hygiene habits. I'm not sure what the problems is. She gives excuses like:
> 
> ...


When you say that oral is the most reliable way that she can get an orgasm do you mean that if you stop giving her oral then she will have less orgasms?


----------



## glitchathon (Oct 22, 2009)

Mike188,
It seems pretty clear that your wife hates giving head and the situation sounds bad. There is one possibility though: do you provide feedback letting her know what feels good and what doesn't? I know I hate giving oral to a woman if I feel like I am lost... I need to hear and feel some kind of reaction. Same with my wife... it is so much more fun if i express myself and stroke her and share eye contact. Maybe you freeze like a deer in headlights when you get it because it is so rare and you are genuinely shocked that it is happening so that it becomes an uncomfortable moment for everyone? Just speculating, sorry if it is not true at all. 

I know it sounds shallow but I do feel like I cannot remain in a relationship where BJ's to completion was not regular. It is an act that means so much to me. I cannot quite explain it. Afterwards, I feel like I can't do enough for my wife to show my appreciation.  After 6 years with her, I still feel that way everytime.


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

My observation-

Most of the woman that have swallowed for me were either ONS's or early in the relationship.

Once they have gotten used to me......they do it less often and don't swallow.

Honestly, it does not bother me if they don't swallow.....provided they don't make a huge production out of it.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Woooo, lucky. Another random blurp. Why not swallow yourself. Shock her. Show her that you are ok with it, why isn't she? Could that actually work? I don't know, but if you can't swallow your own stuff, don't ask your wife to 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I enjoy doing it for my fiance. But I admit that is because I love him and his pleasure is important to me, it's a nice thing to do and it turns me on too.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Woooo, lucky. Another random blurp. Why not swallow yourself. Shock her. Show her that you are ok with it, why isn't she? Could that actually work? I don't know, but if you can't swallow your own stuff, don't ask your wife to
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:wtf:

Not a fair exchange....
and just because you wouldn't have a problem...
still don't mean she wont....


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

WadeWilson said:


> :wtf:
> 
> Not a fair exchange....
> and just because you wouldn't have a problem...
> still don't mean she wont....


Heh, didn't mean it this strictly. More of a proposal. Show her that you don't mind and it's notvas gross ahsshe might think. I'd never think, hey, if I do it, why won't you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Seems like someone on this board once posted that his wife agreed to swallow if he would do it once.

He kept up his end of the deal. She didn't....


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Seems like someone on this board once posted that his wife agreed to swallow if he would do it once.
> 
> He kept up his end of the deal. She didn't....


Never agree to the "O.k, you first" game...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

WadeWilson said:


> Never agree to the "O.k, you first" game...


Just goes to show what guys will do to get a BJ!!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Draguna,

One time I asked my husband to test his own juice, he said: Hell NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO................That's for youuuuuuuuuuuuuu..........................!

Sometimes I play with his cok, balls, and pubic hair, I put my hand in front of his nose and want him to smell it, he quickly holds his breath or moves away.................I tell him it smells wonderful, he tells me that " You are a sick woman!" 

Sperms are not delicious, I wish they can be more tasty. 

I gag when I swallow, I feel dizzy after I swallow. 

I do it because it is the only way I can make my husband's whole body excited...........it sends him wild when I lick him after I swallow.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Excuse me for a moment while I barf.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Excuse me for a moment while I barf.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I accually understand Marco on these things, my husband is a quiet man, I often wish he was more expressive. If I did not come on as aggressively as I do NOW, our sex life would still be one, maybe 2 positions, quiet, vanilla.
> 
> Sometimes the more creative/ enthusiastic partner has to push some limits/ boundaries, be a little adventerous. To not show your passion when you are feeling it - at least for ME personally, would lead to resentment. Marco gets this, I believe. So long as she is receptive, and willing to indulge him, why should he stop? They have come a loooonnnggggg way in a year!
> 
> Me & my husband have come a long way too -because of how I didn't give up on him. I just ordered a book on S & M for beginners. He told me I can hand cuff him. Who'd ever thought -considering the way we used to be!


You have to find a way, because having this sexual connection will only strengthen your relatioship with your partner, having this communication about this very intimate thing, just make your relatioship stronger....so with love, patients, but not giving up in trying to let them know that is not about having a secret agenda, is about being able to have the emotional need of feeling sexual, passionate, loving, close, all together, and to me that comes along when you give yourself to the otherone completly....once you do, then you can discuss what works for you and what doesn't......then you can look at them and said, i know you love me so much, and i do love you back so, lets keep trying things and making sure there is always communication....i just love to be able to have sex with my wife, and be so exciting and passionate every single night


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Sex should, at least sometimes, be about having fun!!!! The toys and the play are not meant to be needed EVERY time, but it's a great thing to bring in for fun. 

Hell, just looking around online at whats out there, and talking about what each might need usually ends up in a great session just from that!!! The simple communication, a discussion on what the other might think is fun (even if you never do it) will almost ALWAYS end in a some seriously hot sex!!!!

Geez, I have had experiences where the discussion sex was better than what we got from the toy HAAAAA Not everything matches expectations... but then you just start over and find something else WOOT!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

glitchathon said:


> Mike188,
> It seems pretty clear that your wife hates giving head and the situation sounds bad. There is one possibility though: do you provide feedback letting her know what feels good and what doesn't? I know I hate giving oral to a woman if I feel like I am lost... I need to hear and feel some kind of reaction. Same with my wife... it is so much more fun if i express myself and stroke her and share eye contact. Maybe you freeze like a deer in headlights when you get it because it is so rare and you are genuinely shocked that it is happening so that it becomes an uncomfortable moment for everyone? Just speculating, sorry if it is not true at all.
> 
> I know it sounds shallow but I do feel like I cannot remain in a relationship where BJ's to completion was not regular. It is an act that means so much to me. I cannot quite explain it. Afterwards, I feel like I can't do enough for my wife to show my appreciation.  After 6 years with her, I still feel that way everytime.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Woooo, lucky. Another random blurp. Why not swallow yourself. Shock her. Show her that you are ok with it, why isn't she? Could that actually work? I don't know, but if you can't swallow your own stuff, don't ask your wife to
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have already answer this question, i have and i dont find it discusting at all....is kind of sweet...anyhow, i dont want her to swallow for ever, i want for her to try and see how it feels, i do enjoy the othe bjs finishes, but seing her kind of struggling what to do with the cum sometimes is not the best possible outcome...last night as i was giving her oral, i swallow about 5 times all her juices since she was pretty horney, actually, it was the first time in my life i got to experience while fingering her (one, two even three fingers) how she got wet, i felt like someone just empty some liquid like water but thickier in my fingers all the sudden...was quite amazing see and feeling how you make your wife that hot and know how much she is enjoying it.....see this is my journey...


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

marcopoly69 said:


> Have already answer this question, i have and i dont find it discusting at all....is kind of sweet...anyhow, i dont want her to swallow for ever, i want for her to try and see how it feels, i do enjoy the othe bjs finishes, but seing her kind of struggling what to do with the cum sometimes is not the best possible outcome...last night as i was giving her oral, i swallow about 5 times all her juices since she was pretty horney, actually, it was the first time in my life i got to experience while fingering her (one, two even three fingers) how she got wet, i felt like someone just empty some liquid like water but thickier in my fingers all the sudden...was quite amazing see and feeling how you make your wife that hot and know how much she is enjoying it.....see this is my journey...


No offense but women taste better than men, and it's not the same consistancy as sperm. However it doesn't worry me, my fiance is yummy and I like to swallow it all.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Seems like someone on this board once posted that his wife agreed to swallow if he would do it once.


Yeah I'd do it. 



nice777guy said:


> He kept up his end of the deal. She didn't....


She'd know before hand that this is a deal she better not consider breaking before I did it. I don't know if this would be a severe revenge time or "it's done" but it would be one of them.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> Draguna,
> 
> One time I asked my husband to test his own juice, he said: Hell NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO................That's for youuuuuuuuuuuuuu..........................!
> 
> ...


Yeah, men are weird in this. They could fart, all that stuff, laugh at it and don't think it's gross. Tell them to try their own brand and it is suddenly gross... Oh well 

And marco, agree, having your wife come in a way that makes her squirt is amazing, and I also like the taste. And really, she doesn't taste like her normal self when she ejaculates. Not saying it's pee, clearly isn't, but it's very acidy. But I still do like that taste though


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> ............I tell him it smells wonderful, he tells me that " You are a sick woman!"


Greenpearl -speaking of "smell"....

It means the world to the guy that you love & adore his Co**. I may not swallow, but a few wks back, I slipped under the covers in the am & happily sucked him dry. He went off to work, and I was sitting at the computer, I could smell his manhood all over my face, just relishing in the moments we had a couple hours before, sticking my fingers in my mouth, smiling from ear to ear, if he was a fly on the wall, it would have been entertaining, I was probably even talking to myself. 

Later that night I thought, he would really ENJOY hearing what I was thinking/feeling, how silly I was acting. I started to tell him , got a little embarrassed (can you believe it!), he could see I was giddy, so he coaxed it out of me. Telling him how I getting turned on just smelling HIM all over my face. Sharing these very very intimate thoughts, he got the Biggest widest smile on his face, so glad I opened up, grinning from ear to ear & even causing another rise under the covers. 

So seriously, ANYTHING related to the LOVE and delight of your man's penis will be music to his ears, who has to swallow !


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Greenpearl -speaking of "smell"....
> 
> It means the world to the guy that you love & adore his Co**. I may not swallow, but a few wks back, I slipped under the covers in the am & happily sucked him dry. He went off to work, and I was sitting at the computer, I could smell his manhood all over my face, just relishing in the moments we had a couple hours before, sticking my fingers in my mouth, smiling from ear to ear, if he was a fly on the wall, it would have been entertaining, I was probably even talking to myself.
> 
> ...



Oh man, any guy would like that. I cold only wish. Sometimes I wake up in the morning and my face is like a glazed donut.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Mike188 said:


> Oh man, any guy would like that. I cold only wish. Sometimes I wake up in the morning and my face is like a glazed donut.


So you do, but she doesn't?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Greenpearl -speaking of "smell"....
> 
> It means the world to the guy that you love & adore his Co**. I may not swallow, but a few wks back, I slipped under the covers in the am & happily sucked him dry. He went off to work, and I was sitting at the computer, I could smell his manhood all over my face, just relishing in the moments we had a couple hours before, sticking my fingers in my mouth, smiling from ear to ear, if he was a fly on the wall, it would have been entertaining, I was probably even talking to myself.
> 
> ...


  

SA,

Have you tried licking him after he cums? 

You don't need to swallow, after he cums, give him a blow job, focus on the head, I think it can really drive a man wild. My husband is like that! He just................( Is there a good word to describe a man when he makes wild sound?).............................


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mike188 said:


> Oh man, any guy would like that. I cold only wish. Sometimes I wake up in the morning and my face is like a glazed donut.


I know this is silly of me! 

My husband's cok gets super hard in the morning, and bigger too! 

My pu$$$ feels really tight when I take advantage of his morning erection!  It is always a good ride!


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

my husband actually doesn't want me to swallow, which is good because i wouldn't want to. he prefers that i take it in the face or on my boobs, or just spit it out. he's very visual, so i guess he prefers to see his "seed" all over me rather than have it disappear.

men are weird.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

MissLayla1986 said:


> men are weird.


:iagree::smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> a few wks back, I slipped under the covers in the am & happily sucked him dry. He went off to work, and I was sitting at the computer, I could smell his manhood all over my face, just relishing in the moments we had a couple hours before, sticking my fingers in my mouth, smiling from ear to ear


Your husband is a VERY lucky man! I feel lucky too, although my wife doesn't swallow. She has gotten very good at using her mouth on me compared to when we first got married. Very good, including DT. Mutual oral is fantastic foreplay for us, but while she always cums from it, I never do. I think I am just one of those guys who--although I get extreme pleasure from BJs, I won't cum easily unless you use your hands a lot, and I'd rather she didn't. Mouth only please. I usually get on the verge of cumming and then we move on to the next phase, missionary, doggie, whatever, and it's great. A bonus for me, which my wife started doing for me at my request about a year ago, is to go back to giving me more oral after we have had intercourse for a while, then back to intercourse.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

maggot brain said:


> Mutual oral is fantastic foreplay for us, but while she always cums from it, I never do. I think I am just one of those guys who--although I get extreme pleasure from BJs, I won't cum easily unless you use your hands a lot, and I'd rather she didn't.


 ....and I am like you -I can hardly cum from him giving me oral (only twice that I can even recall) -but love & want the forplay of it, the pumping it what finishes me off & brings me to the heights. We almost always "go" together. 

Believe me when I say --my husband wasn't always so lucky !! Poor man suffered a long time for me to get to "this place", 19 yrs infact. I didn't even use to do oral at all. Too taboo in my mind. Whatever damm I had built around my sexual beliefs is now like a Niagra Falls let loose.  It has been quite gratifying for both of us.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MissLayla1986 said:


> my husband actually doesn't want me to swallow, which is good because i wouldn't want to. he prefers that i take it in the face or on my boobs, or just spit it out. he's very visual, so i guess he prefers to see his "seed" all over me rather than have it disappear.
> 
> men are weird.


Right now I am having my period. We can't have sex. 

Yesterday I got him horny by giving him a blow job, I wanted him to masturbate in front of me and cum. He said he needed my belly. 

It was very funny watching him masturbating in front of me, then he shot all over my face, my neck, and my belly. A big puddle. He really enjoyed doing that to me! 

They are love animals.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Believe me when I say --my husband wasn't always so lucky !! Poor man suffered a long time for me to get to "this place", 19 yrs infact. I didn't even use to do oral at all. Too taboo in my mind. Whatever damm I had built around my sexual beliefs is now like a Niagra Falls let loose.  It has been quite gratifying for both of us.


Well its a nice reward to long marriage that he enjoys such hot sex now. We've been married about the same length of time and I am hoping my wife, like you, continues to get wilder as she ages


----------



## Mrs. In Love..But (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, first she has to enjoying doing it. And if she wants does, make sure that your seman is not bitter. A good diet helps. Thirdly, GUM. Yes, a small piece of sweet chewing gum while giving you felatio will distract her and allow her to continue, until you finish. 

But don't pressure her. Keep doing what your doing. It may happen. I do it from time to time. But I didn't use to. So how knows.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't swallow every time.
I have always considered oral sex as more of a foreplay activity and we only just do oral sex to completion by accident, special occasion,or if I am feeling generous during that time of the month. I always go down on him a solid 10 or 15 minutes before intercourse. It gets me super wet. Nothing turns me on more than turning him on and driving him wild.

On the rare occasion that all we do is oral sex and we don't make it to intercourse -I will either swallow or shoot it on my face, neck and breasts- depending on my mood. or I will ask him where he wants to cum.
Sometimes even when we are having intercourse he will ask if he can finish in my mouth and I will let him.

I don't particularly LOVE the taste, but yes...you can get used to it. I did. I find that if you can figure out right before he is about to shoot and take him as deep as you can in your throat, it won't taste as bad because it actually never touches the taste buds.... just a suggestion to women who want to try it but want to avoid tasting it.

But seriously, it is true that a diet w/ less meat and more fruit that stays away from coffee or alcohol can definitely improve the taste of semen.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> I don't swallow every time.
> I have always considered oral sex as more of a foreplay activity and we only just do oral sex to completion by accident, special occasion,or if I am feeling generous during that time of the month. I always go down on him a solid 10 or 15 minutes before intercourse. It gets me super wet. Nothing turns me on more than turning him on and driving him wild.
> 
> On the rare occasion that all we do is oral sex and we don't make it to intercourse -I will either swallow or shoot it on my face, neck and breasts- depending on my mood. or I will ask him where he wants to cum.
> ...


A question I have is if getting a blowjob is so great why does it take 10 - 15 minutes to cum when sex takes him only 5 minutes unless he stops every now and then for a break to think about his latest project and get him off topic in order to make sure I reach the big O?

Wouldn't you think if blowjobs were so awesome and we were willing to suck it down each time, that 2 minutes work is all we'd have to put in?

WTH Men?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Oral sex is how you know you're NOT married.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Trenton said:


> A question I have is if getting a blowjob is so great why does it take 10 - 15 minutes to cum when sex takes him only 5 minutes unless he stops every now and then for a break to think about his latest project and get him off topic in order to make sure I reach the big O?
> 
> Wouldn't you think if blowjobs were so awesome and we were willing to suck it down each time, that 2 minutes work is all we'd have to put in?
> 
> WTH Men?


TOTALLY good point!!!!! Why can't you all last that long when WE are enjoying it? HAAAAAA No more jaw cramps!!!!! that would get men WAY more BJ's HAHA


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe you just 'suck' at it?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Oral sex is how you know you're NOT married.


Please explain this logic. :scratchhead:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Brennan said:


> Please explain this logic. :scratchhead:


It's the old joke. Once you're married she no longer has to do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

psh...it took marraige +3 years for me to get a lick and people complain there mate dont swallow. I love going down on my wife but i have to go though a full blown sponge bath before she will even think about it...hell i would be happy if she gave me a BJ with the light on lol.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> It's the old joke. Once you're married she no longer has to do that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe in some marriages. 17 years and yeah, it's regular for me.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Maybe you just 'suck' at it?


Ya know, I have asked that question several times (simply because of the time thing) saying... "if I can do something better, would love to know..." done everything I can to assure that I DO want to know if I can do something different, and am just constantly assured that if there is something better to be done, they don't know what it is so... it ain't that. Just weird men HAAAAAAA


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are a few of my rules and they have been bent/broken depending on the woman I'm with.
If she spits no kissing afterwords.
If I go down on her and she kisses me after I will kiss her if she swallows.
You wait 25hrs before going down on her after you shoot inside of her.
The taste of love is sweet, if your in love it shouldn't matter who's jizz it is.
Now I've only been w/ one woman who would swallow every time and I did the same for her, we always kissed after sex, and she was the BEST I've ever had!! My current wife comes in buckets so I need rain gear and a snorkel, it is impossible to swallow it all, I'd drown!! She will swallow once or twice a year if I'm lucky. She will kiss me after I go down on her but she has to be turned on real bad, again once or twice a year.
 Sex is fun, sex is good!
SD


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I wonder what you guys are doing to her while she gives you a BJ. Are you touching her breast,rubbing on her butt, touching her vagina? How are you making this sexy for her and keeping her aroused? I personally change posistions a lot and drape my self over his body to give him lots of access to my body which he takes advantage of. As long as he is touching me and making me feel good, what ever goes on (as long as it doenst hurt) is pretty much okay.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

9 years and still going strong, hate the taste and texture can't swallow, tried so many times, my husband is not an angry man so he does not act dissatisfied. He is smarter than that, he knows how much I am sensitive to failure. maybe in the future when I grow up a little more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Trenton said:


> A question I have is if getting a blowjob is so great why does it take 10 - 15 minutes to cum when sex takes him only 5 minutes unless he stops every now and then for a break to think about his latest project and get him off topic in order to make sure I reach the big O?
> 
> Wouldn't you think if blowjobs were so awesome and we were willing to suck it down each time, that 2 minutes work is all we'd have to put in?
> 
> WTH Men?


Well, here is my personal input. BJs are mostly visual. It is not about her making me come, it is about her enjoying my equipment. The more into it she is, the more she wants it, the more arousing it is. And all the extra stuff accompanied by it is also nice. Seeing the want in her eyes, having her go deep, being a bit sloppy, those kind of things. 

Now, I'm not saying it doesn't feel good. It really feels good, but more in the sense that a finger in a woman feels good. It won't make you come unless you hit the right spot. Some things are unique to a BJ, but my hand, while it doesnt feel and look as amazing, is better at hitting the right spot, same during intercourse. Both are just better at the jerking motion. To be honest, it does vary from time to time. Sometimes in 2 minutes, most of the time too long to go on. If she really wants to though, she can cosistently make me come in under 10. But most of the time it's foreplay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

When I give head to my hubby, I swallow. I really hate it but I just sort of grin and bear it at the time. I dislike the taste and the feeling when he is orgasming. But sometimes you just gotta do it for the team, as they say! Reason I do it is because apparently men are absolutely devastated emotionally if you don't swallow it. Not sure why - it makes no rational sense - but hey sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> A question I have is if getting a blowjob is so great why does it take 10 - 15 minutes to cum when sex takes him only 5 minutes unless he stops every now and then for a break to think about his latest project and get him off topic in order to make sure I reach the big O?
> 
> Wouldn't you think if blowjobs were so awesome and we were willing to suck it down each time, that 2 minutes work is all we'd have to put in?
> 
> WTH Men?


Its not as tight - and there's not a constant rhythm/movement - usually more "teasing" as part of the act. (Not much teasing in the middle of IC...)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Really? Not a constant rhythm/movement?
> 
> I must be doing something wrong with my H then!! Haha


Doesn't have to be - to me that's part of the appeal.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Star said:


> Really? Not a constant rhythm/movement?
> 
> I must be doing something wrong with my H then!! Haha


NG is right. Posted my explanation a bit before his. Constant rhythm and movement can make you come faster, but it isn't as good a BJ then. More of a stress reliever. A good BJ doesn't require it constantly. A good BJ has to arouse me mentally and visually. Something a hand, intercourse or something else can't do. Also, the feeling she is enjoying and worshipping your ****. Wouldn't be the same without it. 

Same as eating a woman out. Different ways of doing it. Soft, slow, hard, fast, sloppy, all around or concentrated, but in all those, I am worshipping her clit and showing her that I love it as well and would do anything she asks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

To me the BJ is the most important time for my wife to show me how much she loves me....at that moment, i can relax and enjoy my wife...i dont have to do most all the work, so i can concentrate in just enjoying the moment...that is why all my life, it has been so sad for me not seeing my wife getting it and as a result being lousy at it...it has been long since then, and today, it is much much much better...not always, but it is what it is,......hopefully some day she'll understand that if i am to have this done to me once a week (complete not foreplay), that she has to be ready to do what i need her to do, it means to show me that she wants to be there and that she is willing to do her best; otherwise, not but thanks!...it is just too hurtful and i cant handle it when i dont find it hot....well, a lot of you would say at least you get it, but to me that's not the point....not after, all i have worked in my relationship..


----------

